# Navionics maps



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Is there a list of ohio maps available, Nimisila, Mogadore, etc?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah go to the website. They have an updated list for each level of package 
Salmonid



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

You can see exactly what you can get on the webapp and don't forget to click on blue icon (sonarChart) on the bottom left so you can see more details:

http://webapp.navionics.com/?lang=en


----------

